# Hydration???



## TMUNGER (Aug 8, 2013)

Does the code 96360 and 96361 hydration codes include the prepackaged fluids. J7030 ?


----------



## Margaret (Aug 8, 2013)

It states in the CPT book under these codes (96360 96361)-"Codes 96360-96361 are intended to report a hydration IV infusion of a pre-packaged fluid"


----------



## doodiebuggy (Aug 22, 2013)

Depends, if fluids are all that is being administered only for hydration, then the fluids would be reportable as well.  However, if the fluids are being used to administer the chemo drugs then the fluids would be incidental and not reported.  Also, if the hydration administration is less than 30 minutes, you can't report it.  It does state in CPT book "includes administration of pre-packaged fluids" but it also states further down "code also fluids provided for administration".


----------

